# [SOLVED] Typing Lag Problem on Mabinogi



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

I know Mabinogi is like a crappy game, but I play it with my friends and I like it. Okay, my problem is when I try to start to type it lags/freezes for about 10 seconds. I don't know what to do. People said to do something called disabling nagle's algorithim, but it doesn't work for me.

I have an HP Pavilion with Windows Vista (no Service Pack 1).
Please help!!!!!


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Typing Lag Problem on Mabinogi*

Server ping perhaps? Does it lag at other parts too?


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Typing Lag Problem on Mabinogi*

Nope it only lags when I start to type and I finish typing.
When I play on my friend's computer it works just fine.
I think it's my computer or something.


----------

